# Finally opened my kindle fire!



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My dh opened it when it first arrived in Nov. And registered it but I don't think it has the newest update. I cant delete books off my carousel. How can I tell if it has been updated and how can I get it update if it hasn't. 
Also I subscribed to a magazine. How do I bookmarks the page. 
Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you can't delete items off the carousel (press and hold the book/item) then you don't have the new update. You can double check by going to settings (the little gear on top right)>more>device. It should be version 6.2.1. 

The easiest was to get the update is to make sure your wifi is on and then click the settings and sync... Then let it go to sleep and leave it alone for awhile... When you come back to it, it should have updated itself.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

It is not updated.It wont update while u play? 
Another question. How do u read a description of your books. Its nice seeing the cover but I would like a reminder of what's its about.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> It is not updated.It wont update while u play?
> Another question. How do u read a description of your books. Its nice seeing the cover but I would like a reminder of what's its about.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


It will download, but I'm pretty sure it won't update until it goes to sleep because I believe it has to restart. When my daughter opened hers on Christmas it was 6.1, after we got it registered and set up, i did the sync and then we set it aside.... She picked it up an hour later and it had updated itself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> It is not updated.It wont update while u play?
> Another question. How do u read a description of your books. Its nice seeing the cover but I would like a reminder of what's its about.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


No, as Heather says, it won't download while you are using it. Here's what Amazon says on their web page for the update:



> To update your Kindle, ensure you are connected to a Wi-Fi network and that your battery is fully charged. Tap the Quick Settings icon in the upper right corner of your device, then tap "Sync." The software update will automatically download in the background and will be applied once download is complete and the device is asleep.


Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea it updated. Tks! Betsy can u help me with the other questions? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's what we're here for.  Lots of people to answer questions.  Ask away!  Someone will have the answer.

Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

How do u read a description of your books . Its nice seeing the cover but I would like a reminder of what the story is about.
Also how do you bookmark  a page in a magazine.
Can you change the screensaver?
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> How do u read a description of your books . Its nice seeing the cover but I would like a reminder of what the story is about.
> Also how do you bookmark a page in a magazine.
> Can you change the screensaver?
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Jlee-

There's no way to read a description on the Fire.

Not sure about the magazines, I'll poke around.

And there's no way to change the screensaver that I know of.

Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks..

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

If you need a book description you could always go to the Amazon store, search the title, and then you would get all of the info. on the book. This would take a couple of steps but it would work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It would be nice if there were a simple link, as there is on the Touch.  If one presses and holds on a book title on the Touch, a box popps up that includes "Book Description" which brings one to the book's Amazon page...

But there isn't.

Betsy


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree, that would be a nice feature having a book description.


----------

